# Wood vs Steel



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

WOOD vs STEEL* or WOOD+STEEL for slingshots&#8230;.

- Which is strongest

- Which is lifelong or long-lasting

*STEEL (all other metals, Iron / titanium / carbon fiber etc..)


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Steel (particularly tempered tool steel) is strongest. It is stronger by volume than titanium, aluminium and certainly wood. Wood may also have hidden cracks, voids and other problems. All steels, including carbon steels that are coated can last a lifetime. Steel is the choice of most modern commercial makers for reasons of durability and product liability.

That said, wood can be plenty strong enough if each piece is carefully selected and tested after making. It is in my opinion filled with aesthetic beauty. It is easier to work. Carbon fibre is a complete **** to work. It is hard to cut, it dulls saw blades, it coats your nostrils, lungs, face and shop with carbon. It gets under your skin. It delaminates and splinters. It also makes beautiful and usually strong slingshots.

When I am not sure whether a wood is strong enough, I often selectively replace or reinforce parts of the frame with steel.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well steel is strong.. if well constructed stronger than wood.....but that being said I have a 50 year old wooden slingshot that's as good as new, a 50 year old plastic slingshot that's as good as new, as far as long lasting you can't do much better than that.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the combination of wood and steel.

There's nothing wrong with well made wooden slingshots, but I like the look and feel of stainless steel. Plus I don't have to inspect a steel frame for cracks before shooting.

Also I am more accurate with a slingshot that has some weight. I consider about 400 Gramms as ideal. But that is just personal preference.

Jörg


----------

